# New Threshold "Fitness Testing" at BMQ/BMOQ



## DAA (9 Jan 2014)

I came across this at another website.  Apparently it was provided by a CFRC to an applicant who was recently enrolled and going to BMQ this month.  Looks to be only a "threshold" fitness test but I believe that at the end of the day, the final test will most likely be the FORCE test.


----------



## EME Hopeful (9 Jan 2014)

Looks pretty similar to the information posted on CFLRS' own website.

However, there seems to be some differences and contradicting information.  I swore in yesterday at CFRC Toronto and in about a 30 minute span I heard 3 different takes on what the fitness test would be from three different people (The Master Seaman doing our briefing, the Captain who was in charge of the ceremony, and one other officer).


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Jan 2014)

EME Hopeful said:
			
		

> Looks pretty similar to the information posted on CFLRS' own website.
> 
> However, there seems to be some differences and contradicting information.  I swore in yesterday at CFRC Toronto and in about a 30 minute span I heard 3 different takes on what the fitness test would be from three different people (The Master Seaman doing our briefing, the Captain who was in charge of the ceremony, and one other officer).



That's really odd. Don't worry, the chain of command will never contradict itself again.


----------



## Haggis (9 Jan 2014)

The first two items are from the FORCE test.  The last, a holdover from the EXPRES.


----------



## marinemech (9 Jan 2014)

Interesting, Very Interesting


----------



## Cbbmtt (9 Jan 2014)

Haggis said:
			
		

> The first two items are from the FORCE test.  The last, a holdover from the EXPRES.



I would personally like to take out the shuttle run and just do the Force thanks. All these running tests have to stop


----------



## Scott (9 Jan 2014)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> I would personally like to take out the shuttle run and just do the Force thanks. All these running tests have to stop



Yes, Recruit!


----------



## Hattie56 (9 Jan 2014)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> I would personally like to take out the shuttle run and just do the Force thanks. All these running tests have to stop



Amen!


----------



## Skeletor6669 (9 Jan 2014)

I got that same sheet of paper when I got sworn in yesterday so it looks like it's real. I guess there isn't a sandbag lift though, just the drag.


----------



## mkil (22 Jan 2014)

This ups the game a little as far a cardio goes. Females used to have to only achieve level 2 on the beep test to go on, and males level 3 to go on. Seems better considering how much running recruits do every PT.


----------



## marinemech (22 Jan 2014)

At my swear in Yesterday, nothing was discussed on the Physical Part, except for be prepared for the stairs, as Housing starts on the 6th Floor. Not Sure if they start from there and go up with Each Platoon or Vice Versa.


----------



## DAA (22 Jan 2014)

marinemech said:
			
		

> At my swear in Yesterday, nothing was discussed on the Physical Part, except for be prepared for the stairs, as Housing starts on the 6th Floor. Not Sure if they start from there and go up with Each Platoon or Vice Versa.



Did they not give you something like a "Candidate Guide" or whatever it's called which outlines everything?

Mind you at this point in time the physical requirements are pretty much a mute point, especially if your only receiving that info shortly before going to BMQ.


----------



## Hattie56 (22 Jan 2014)

marinemech said:
			
		

> At my swear in Yesterday, nothing was discussed on the Physical Part, except for be prepared for the stairs, as Housing starts on the 6th Floor. Not Sure if they start from there and go up with Each Platoon or Vice Versa.



Yeah, coming from the same swear in. Nothing was said about the fitness test but the video about BMQ did show them doing the express.


----------



## DAA (22 Jan 2014)

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Yeah, coming from the same swear in. Nothing was said about the fitness test but the video about BMQ did show them doing the express.





			
				marinemech said:
			
		

> At my swear in Yesterday, nothing was discussed on the Physical Part, except for be prepared for the stairs, as Housing starts on the 6th Floor. Not Sure if they start from there and go up with Each Platoon or Vice Versa.



Just what did they give the two of you, if they gave you anything at all?


----------



## marinemech (22 Jan 2014)

Just all the "Legal" Items (CF 100, DND 1654, CF 484 CF 444, CF 742, DND 2587, DND 2315, DND 406, DND 330-47, And a DND 497-E) is what i recieved


----------



## Ayrsayle (22 Jan 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> That's really odd. Don't worry, the chain of command will never contradict itself again.



(laughs) if only things could be clear and straightforward.  Heck, I'd even take confusing - if everyone was confused the same way.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Jan 2014)

Who cares, prepare for the worst and expect the best...


----------



## cfournier (14 Mar 2014)

At what point are recruits tested. I'm under the impression that it's within the first few days of arriving to BMQ, someone please correct me if I am mistaken. 

 :


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Mar 2014)

End of Week 0 it used to be.  Regardless of Week O or Week 1, if you aren't in shape when you grace the Green Doors with your presence, you're in the hurt locker right off the bat.


----------



## DAA (14 Mar 2014)

Cosmo said:
			
		

> At what point are recruits tested. I'm under the impression that it's within the first few days of arriving to BMQ, someone please correct me if I am mistaken.
> 
> :



It's right in the document at the top of the page "during the first week".


----------



## cfournier (14 Mar 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> It's right in the document at the top of the page "during the first week".



Fantastic, Thanks!


----------



## DAHOK987 (9 Apr 2014)

I guess my only question is this. Yes, I know Basic Training is going to be hell, as I am going to be arriving in poor shape. The only thing I would like someone with experience to answer, would be is it still possible? Has anyone ever seen, or been, the fat kid to arrive at BMQ, work his/her @$$ off and succeed? I see on every single post on here, that if your in poor physical condition, BMQ will be hell. I don't give a flying hell! All I need to know is if it is still possible! If there is even a 1% chance of success, I would like to know! If your in bad shape, but the instructors see that you are trying your hardest, will they send you home for good? Recourse you? Send you to Warrior Prep? Or will they just give you a good old fashion chance, and stay on your team until you succeed?


----------



## AgentSmith (9 Apr 2014)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> I guess my only question is this. Yes, I know Basic Training is going to be hell, as I am going to be arriving in poor shape. The only thing I would like someone with experience to answer, would be is it still possible? Has anyone ever seen, or been, the fat kid to arrive at BMQ, work his/her @$$ off and succeed? I see on every single post on here, that if your in poor physical condition, BMQ will be hell. I don't give a flying hell! All I need to know is if it is still possible! If there is even a 1% chance of success, I would like to know! If your in bad shape, but the instructors see that you are trying your hardest, will they send you home for good? Recourse you? Send you to Warrior Prep? Or will they just give you a good old fashion chance, and stay on your team until you succeed?



If you fail the PT test you will be put in Warrior Platoon (or RFT or whatever it's called) until you can meet the standard and if you can't pass the threshold fitness test you will be released as per what DAA posted. You should have been working on PT from the moment you decided to apply to the CF. There is no excuse for showing up to BMQ in poor physical condition, especially considering your application process took a year. The only person that can determine if you succeed is you.


----------



## runormal (9 Apr 2014)

Yes I have seen overwieght and out of shape people pass bmq, bmq-l and dp1. (Reserve) Did they have a hard time... Yes, it all depends how badly *you* want it. You still have 2.5 weeks.

Running plan
http://blackgirlsguidetoweightloss.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/couch-to-5k.jpg

Pushups.
http://hundredpushups.com

Even though you won't be able to finish these program do it now. For running I'd do 3 days on and 1 off and pushups I'd do every other day based on the programs.

I've used both of these when I was out of shape and they helped a lot.

Edit: why didn't you post this on march 10th? Or earlier??  :facepalm:
Ohwell..


----------



## DAHOK987 (9 Apr 2014)

AgentSmith said:
			
		

> If you fail the PT test you will be put in Warrior Platoon (or RFT or whatever it's called) until you can meet the standard and if you can't pass the threshold fitness test you will be released as per what DAA posted. You should have been working on PT from the moment you decided to apply to the CF. There is no excuse for showing up to BMQ in poor physical condition, especially considering your application process took a year. The only person that can determine if you succeed is you.



I had gotten myself into reasonably shape and then due to financial/family problems, I had to take a job that had be sitting at a desk half the say and sleeping the other, needless to say, I gained all the weight I had lost the previous summer back on. I was ready for BMQ, then life screwed it all up. So it would be appreciated if assumptions were not made before knowing the whole story, thanks.

Thanks to the comment below this one, knowing it is possible, I'll make it happen.


----------



## Chelomo (9 Apr 2014)

There's always time to work out, if only within the confines of your home. 20-30 mins of exercise a day is not a lot and it can help maintain your fitness levels to an acceptable standard, at least for pushups and running. Don't make excuses saying that "life" made you fat and out of shape at BMQ or your instructors will laugh in your face. Own up to your mistakes and do your best to correct them.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Apr 2014)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> I had gotten myself into reasonably shape and then due to financial/family problems, I had to take a job that had be sitting at a desk half the say and sleeping the other, needless to say, I gained all the weight I had lost the previous summer back on. I was ready for BMQ, then life screwed it all up. So it would be appreciated if assumptions were not made before knowing the whole story, thanks.
> 
> Thanks to the comment below this one, knowing it is possible, I'll make it happen.



Regardless of why, being in poor shape will lessen you chances of passing BMQ.  Simple fact.


----------



## DAHOK987 (9 Apr 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Regardless of why, being in poor shape will lessen you chances of passing BMQ.  Simple fact.



Again, I don't care about the odds, as long as their a chance, I'll make it.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (10 Apr 2014)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> Again, I don't care about the odds, as long as their a chance, I'll make it.



Odds? Irrelevant.

Depending on how your RC does things, you may have been given a document to read over along with your SOUs (Statements of Understanding) explaining that if/when an applicant gets to basic, during the first week they must do the physical and what it consists of. If you can't pass it, you're sent to what's commonly referred to as 'Warrior Platoon'. (I just read some of your earlier posts, and see you're aware of this element, so that's good.) You then have a certain amount of time (with the help of staff) to get up to standard in order to pass. If you can't after that certain amount of time, then you are released. "Odds" don't factor into anything. If your level of fitness is so poor that even after staff works with you to increase it, you still aren't able to meet standard, then that's it. No one here knows the shape you are in but you. You can either do it now or can't. If you end up in WP, at the end of that, you'll either be able to pass the physical or you won't. There's no "odds."


----------



## DAHOK987 (10 Apr 2014)

I am fairly certain I can pass the fitness tests. Sandbag drag, Shuttle Run, and 20 meter sprints right? I think I am fine in that catagory. Its the 2-5k runs that I am concerned about. I should have probably just mentioned that at the start instead of potentially confusing the heck out of people. My main question was, if I pass the fitness tests, but continue having problems during the runs, will I be recoursed? Or will they send me to Warrior? That was the number one question I have. I guess that is why I was mentioning odds, sorry I was not more clear.


----------



## Jayrickson (10 Apr 2014)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> I am fairly certain I can pass the fitness tests. Sandbag drag, Shuttle Run, and 20 meter sprints right? I think I am fine in that catagory. Its the 2-5k runs that I am concerned about. I should have probably just mentioned that at the start instead of potentially confusing the heck out of people. My main question was, if I pass the fitness tests, but continue having problems during the runs, will I be recoursed? Or will they send me to Warrior? That was the number one question I have. I guess that is why I was mentioning odds, sorry I was not more clear.



I never thought about that. Good question. 
Although i'll be ok for the early runs/shuttle now. (6minute kilometer)


----------



## Griffon (10 Apr 2014)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> I am fairly certain I can pass the fitness tests. Sandbag drag, Shuttle Run, and 20 meter sprints right? I think I am fine in that catagory. Its the 2-5k runs that I am concerned about. I should have probably just mentioned that at the start instead of potentially confusing the heck out of people. My main question was, if I pass the fitness tests, but continue having problems during the runs, will I be recoursed? Or will they send me to Warrior? That was the number one question I have. I guess that is why I was mentioning odds, sorry I was not more clear.



You're confident about the shuttle run, but you're concerned about a 2 km run?  The shuttle run _starts_ at 8.5 km/h, and goes up by .5 km/h every minute.  I know nothing about your age/sex/ fitness levels, but if you're a male under 35 years of age, the shuttle run minimum standard covers a distance of 975 m in 6 minutes.  That's an average pace near 5km in a half hour, but it's actually harder - you're starting and stopping, and your speed is always increasing.  Just trying to give you perspective on that one.

As for your attitude of "if it's possible, I'll do it", it may not be up to you.  Your mind may say that, but your body might not let you, and there isn't much you can do about that.  Keep your positive attitude, but make sure you're staying realistic!

Congratulations on getting accepted into the Forces, start running now!  By my calendar you have 18 days before you get there, don't waste them.  Anything you do now, before you hit the stresses of recruit life, will do nothing but help.  Starting earlier would have been better, but don't make excuses for yourself.  Fitness is a lifestyle, and if you're going to be successful in the CAF you'll need to change your ways on your own.  The military will not hold your hand on this one.   Get out there and hit the pavement, and good luck!


----------



## DAHOK987 (10 Apr 2014)

Griffon said:
			
		

> You're confident about the shuttle run, but you're concerned about a 2 km run?  The shuttle run _starts_ at 8.5 km/h, and goes up by .5 km/h every minute.  I know nothing about your age/sex/ fitness levels, but if you're a male under 35 years of age, the shuttle run minimum standard covers a distance of 975 m in 6 minutes.  That's an average pace near 5km in a half hour, but it's actually harder - you're starting and stopping, and your speed is always increasing.  Just trying to give you perspective on that one.



It is more the distance that will get me, not so much the speed. I can run pretty fast when the time allows, and the last time I did a shuttle run (beep test) I was twice as successful at the time before, and I have increased my fitness level twice again since then. Thats why I am not quite as worried. It won't be easy for sure, but I think I can do it.

Thanks for the information and advice, I will certainly put it to good use.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (10 Apr 2014)

The shuttle run is not used anymore.


----------



## DAHOK987 (10 Apr 2014)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> The shuttle run is not used anymore.



Really? Does it say that on a website somewhere? Not that I dont wanna believe you, but seeing it on a Military website would be good. Any links?


----------



## Jayjaycf (10 Apr 2014)

It is mind boggling to me that even after you knew you were accepted you still haven't done anything to improve your fitness level. It has been a while since you knew you were accepted ( congrats by the way) and still to this day it seems you haven't done anything at all. Ive seen quite a few of your post none of them actually asking advice on how to train but all about what happens if you fail the PT test, and warrior platoon question. Come on man get yourself together and start running theres nothing hard or difficult about that put on your shoes and go for a run 30 min don't stop, take a day of rest then repeat. Don't strive for the minimum to begin with, and RUN use the time you have left to at least do something, I swear if you run 7-8 times before leaving for basic you will have a better cardio than if you do nothing. 

Sorry for the mistake English isn't my primary language, I wish you the best for your basic.


----------



## DAHOK987 (10 Apr 2014)

Jayjaycf said:
			
		

> It is mind boggling to me that even after you knew you were accepted you still haven't done anything to improve your fitness level. It has been a while since you knew you were accepted ( congrats by the way) and still to this day it seems you haven't done anything at all. Ive seen quite a few of your post none of them actually asking advice on how to train but all about what happens if you fail the PT test, and warrior platoon question. Come on man get yourself together and start running theres nothing hard or difficult about that put on your shoes and go for a run 30 min don't stop, take a day of rest then repeat. Don't strive for the minimum to begin with, and RUN use the time you have left to at least do something, I swear if you run 7-8 times before leaving for basic you will have a better cardio than if you do nothing.
> 
> Sorry for the mistake English isn't my primary language, I wish you the best for your basic.



I walk 6k a day, 3k with 5 pound weights in hand, and the other 3k, I throw jogging in as much as I can. I have done training, not that I haven't, I just haven't outright went out for a run because I know I'll go 200 feet and run out of breath. My first few questions was how to increase lung capacity, thats my main worry.

Thank you for the luck, it is appreciated. Just figured I would point out to everyone that I haven't been doing nothing, if that was the general consensus. I won't say I am doing all the right things, but I havent been doing nothing


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Apr 2014)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> Really? Does it say that on a website somewhere? Not that I dont wanna believe you, but seeing it on a Military website would be good. Any links?



New Canadian Forces fitness test

 :


----------



## JoeDos (10 Apr 2014)

Is it just me or is the new fitness test easier then the old one?


----------



## dapaterson (10 Apr 2014)

Years ago, I was worried about my fitness, so I set a new rule: Whenever I watched TV, I had to do 25 situps and 25 pushups during each commercial break.


It was a success: I never watch TV anymore.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Apr 2014)

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is the new fitness test easier then the old one?



It's subjective.  I know a few people who have failed the 20m rushes by mere seconds.


----------



## JoeDos (10 Apr 2014)

That is understandable, the rushes do seem like they may be a problem for some. That 51 second interval doesn't seem long enough in my honest opinion, I know for myself I can do it a second under and that's on grassy/hilly terrain and I am still a little bit worried about it haha.


----------



## aquaholic75 (10 Apr 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> It's subjective.  I know a few people who have failed the 20m rushes by mere seconds.



The rest of the force test has ample time to complete but the rushes you really have to push yourself as well as not fault during the testing to make the 51 seconds.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Apr 2014)

aquaholic75 said:
			
		

> The rest of the force test has ample time to complete but the rushes you really have to push yourself as well as not fault during the testing to make the 51 seconds.



Yeah, I've done it, no problem.  I personally found it was more about technique than speed.  It's pretty difficult to "push yourself" when you have to drop every 10 meters at a specific point (shoulders and hands behind the line).  Also, I think at the turn around point, people were still under the assumption that they had to hit the back line (as you did during the shuttle run on the ExPres) which cost them time.


----------



## DAHOK987 (10 Apr 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> New Canadian Forces fitness test
> 
> :



Intermittent Loaded Shuttles: Using the 20 metre lines, complete ten 20 metre shuttles alternating between a loaded shuttle with a 20 kilogram sand bag and unloaded shuttles, for a total of 400 metres. Standard: 5 minutes 21 seconds.

You have a better description of what this means? I really don't get what its saying.


----------



## aquaholic75 (10 Apr 2014)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> Intermittent Loaded Shuttles: Using the 20 metre lines, complete ten 20 metre shuttles alternating between a loaded shuttle with a 20 kilogram sand bag and unloaded shuttles, for a total of 400 metres. Standard: 5 minutes 21 seconds.
> 
> You have a better description of what this means? I really don't get what its saying.



You tube

FORCE fitness - 8 April 2013 at CFB Edmonton: http://youtu.be/WEjYXaEekTY


----------



## DAHOK987 (10 Apr 2014)

aquaholic75 said:
			
		

> You tube
> 
> FORCE fitness - 8 April 2013 at CFB Edmonton: http://youtu.be/WEjYXaEekTY



Thank you!!


----------



## Griffon (10 Apr 2014)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> The shuttle run is not used anymore.



The thread is about the Threshold Test, which, AFAIK, is still using the Shuttle Run.



			
				DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> I walk 6k a day, 3k with 5 pound weights in hand, and the other 3k, I throw jogging in as much as I can. I have done training, not that I haven't, I just haven't outright went out for a run because I know I'll go 200 feet and run out of breath. My first few questions was how to increase lung capacity, thats my main worry.



Running isn't easy. It's rewarding because it isn't easy.  You need to increase your cardiovascular capacity in general, which means pushing your heart and lungs.  You need to get yourself winded, that's what makes the body adapt.  Solution: Run.  Google "Couch to 5k", and go with one of those plans.  Running will also develop more strength in your musculoskeletal system, building up the tendons and ligaments in your legs and increasing bone density, increasing performance and decreasing injury risk in BMQ.  Your loaded walks also helped with these, but not quite to the same extent as running would (or strength training, which really can't be beat for this).

So I say again: Run.

Oh, and for the rushes: do burpees.  Seriously.  Getting a good pop off the ground is the key to a good time on the rushes.  As PMedMoe said, it's all technique.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (10 Apr 2014)

Griffon said:
			
		

> The thread is about the Threshold Test, which, AFAIK, is still using the Shuttle Run.



My mistake. In looking at the link PMedMoe posted, there is indeed a "shuttle" component. I believe I was thinking of the 'beep test'. I was also going strictly by the printout handed to me by my RC, which did not include the shuttle portion in the breakdown as described in that link, which caused me confusion also.

I will now step back...carry on.


----------



## Chelomo (10 Apr 2014)

I did the rushes recently when I took my Force test and finished with ample time left. The trick I found was to use your backward momentum (after you touch the line with your foot) to drop to the ground, instead of stopping then dropping to the ground. But you have to be pretty fast and if you have trouble with running, then nothing is guaranteed.

If you have trouble running 200 fts, start running now, there's really no excuse. You'll be winded, but as you increase your heartbeat, your cardio will get better, thus increasing the distance you can do in your next run. Pace your breathing and concentrate on it, taking full breaths, instead of focusing on other things. Being in the zone is a big part of running, and at least for me, that's how I do it. Bottom line is, you seem to want reassurance more than to actually do anything right now. You need to *do*, that's the best security you'll get. It's not just about "passing" BMQ, but if you get out there and you're the load during the runs, and you don't improve fast, your platoon mates will really hate you because the entire platoon will get the joy of doing more pushups (for being late) and will get less time to eat/ do ablutions.


----------



## DAHOK987 (10 Apr 2014)

Griffon said:
			
		

> Google "Couch to 5k", and go with one of those plans.



I looked those plans up, and like what I see. But I have two weeks, not two months. Should I start from the beginning, or skip ahead a bit?


----------



## Griffon (10 Apr 2014)

You can definitely skip ahead, it all depends on how long you can run now. But don't try too push it too hard, you'll end up causing more harm than good. You'll have to use your own judgement. You're not in the ideal position, but you're doing something about it and that's all you can do now!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Apr 2014)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> Again, I don't care about the odds, as long as their a chance, I'll make it.



Says you,who knows nothing about BMQ life and the Mega.

Me, as a former BMQ instructor at the Mega, have seen out of shape candidates injure themselves carrying their civie kit from their car up to their floor in the Mega;  you aren't allowed to use the elevators.

"As long as there's a chance" isn't usually a great way to plan for success.   :2c:

I'm not trying to be mean, I am trying to be realistic, based on years of experience instructing on / being a candidate on various courses.

Cheers


----------



## Jayrickson (10 Apr 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Says you,who knows nothing about BMQ life and the Mega.
> 
> Me, as a former BMQ instructor at the Mega, have seen out of shape candidates injure themselves carrying their civie kit from their car up to their floor in the Mega;  you aren't allowed to use the elevators.
> 
> ...



This happened to a guy in January - serious injury too (couple months, I believe)
Hope hes ok, and he'll know who i mean if he reads this and replies.


----------



## Jayrickson (11 Apr 2014)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> I looked those plans up, and like what I see. But I have two weeks, not two months. Should I start from the beginning, or skip ahead a bit?



Just work out 2 hours or so, and walk for the rest of the day. Every day.
The most important thing you can do is eat properly and just be outside doing physical things.

Im 60 pounds overweight and ran a 5 minute kilometer, after my trainers leg routine, followed by 50m x 10 sprints.
Throwing up at this point is actually pleasant, because I get to rest.

Its all in how much you want it!


----------



## BorisK (11 Apr 2014)

Just started running not long ago, and while there are a few things I could go on about that would be helpful. Here are two videos containing tips I found made a big difference, even for me who used to never run :

Note - yes you will look 'goofy' practicing the some of the drills from the second video, but get over it.... It works, and not just for people who are already runners...   Trust me it pays off fast.  

http://youtu.be/9zkapadQwHk

&


http://youtu.be/mAiAvupFT6g


----------



## Scott (13 Apr 2014)

Hope is not a method.

I had something more written out, but I want to be nice on Sundays.


----------



## JoeDos (16 Apr 2014)

Curious question here, in regards to Reserves Fitness testing have they switched over to the new FORCE testing or is it still the EXPRES test?


----------



## aquaholic75 (16 Apr 2014)

Currently in the application process for the army reserves and just did Force test on April 7th.


----------



## GraemeCaughill (14 May 2014)

I was given the same sheet after completion of my interview and medical.
this seems to be the new testing standards. there have been several videos on youtube via the canadianforces channel and on the website.
i would expect all of these tests if not all but the sand bag lift. but i have no idea yet.
all i can do is keep prepping.


----------



## Jayrickson (14 May 2014)

GraemeCaughill said:
			
		

> I was given the same sheet after completion of my interview and medical.
> this seems to be the new testing standards. there have been several videos on youtube via the canadianforces channel and on the website.
> i would expect all of these tests if not all but the sand bag lift. but i have no idea yet.
> all i can do is keep prepping.



FORCE is in full swing now. 
If you fail it, you were most likely legally deceased at the time of testing. It's not hard, just be a good runner when you show up.


----------



## JoeDos (14 May 2014)

Jayrickson said:
			
		

> FORCE is in full swing now.
> If you fail it, you were most likely legally deceased at the time of testing. It's not hard, just be a good runner when you show up.



Expect some milpoints soon, haha.


----------



## Cam2013 (14 May 2014)

Jayrickson said:
			
		

> FORCE is in full swing now.
> If you fail it, you were most likely legally deceased at the time of testing. It's not hard, just be a good runner when you show up.



Agreed!  I am currently in week 12 and looking back at the force test I must say if you can't pass that you must right dress your life!


----------



## GraemeCaughill (15 May 2014)

Jayrickson said:
			
		

> FORCE is in full swing now.
> If you fail it, you were most likely legally deceased at the time of testing. It's not hard, just be a good runner when you show up.



haha alright ill keep that in mind, i've certainly kept my physical fitness high, and i am in no way worried. thanks for the heads up. ill be sure to check my pulse before i begin.

cheers, good luck with the rest of your basic!


----------



## George Wallace (15 May 2014)

Just a point:  If you are ill, then re-book your test.


----------



## Rohandro (15 May 2014)

Which parts of the force test are being used exactly cause I ve seen so many different hybrid versions that have apparently been used. Is this the full actual force test without the shuttle run?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 May 2014)

Jayrickson said:
			
		

> FORCE is in full swing now.
> If you fail it, you were most likely legally deceased at the time of testing. It's not hard, just be a good runner when you show up.



I'm not a good runner and I did just fine.   

Just like most people, who've done the FORCE test, or the EXPRES test, BFT, PT 400, 2 by 10s, Warrior Run...the list goes on.


----------



## JoeDos (15 May 2014)

Rohandro said:
			
		

> Which parts of the force test are being used exactly cause I ve seen so many different hybrid versions that have apparently been used. Is this the full actual force test without the shuttle run?



Quote from Forces.ca - 





> The initial physical fitness evaluation will consist of the FORCE Evaluation. Watch the videos of the four components of the FORCE Evaluation on the Personnel Support Programs (PSP) web page.
> 
> You must achieve the standard for all of the four components of the FORCE Evaluation in order to go on with your BMQ/BMOQ course.
> 
> If you do not meet the standard of one or more of the four items, you will join a specialized fitness training program that is also offered at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School (CFLRS). The program integrates overall health coaching, diet and a rigorous personalized fitness program that lasts a minimum of 28 calendar days and a maximum of 90 calendar days. From the moment you achieve the standard of the four components after the 28-day period, you are reintegrated onto a BMQ/BMOQ course. If unsuccessful at the end of 90 calendar days, you will be released from the CAF.


----------



## Jayrickson (15 May 2014)

Rohandro said:
			
		

> Which parts of the force test are being used exactly cause I ve seen so many different hybrid versions that have apparently been used. Is this the full actual force test without the shuttle run?



The full FORCE test now



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I'm not a good runner and I did just fine.
> 
> Just like most people, who've done the FORCE test, or the EXPRES test, BFT, PT 400, 2 by 10s, Warrior Run...the list goes on.



I was referring to the focus of the PT at St Jean. It's a great deal of endurance. If your legs are weak or cardio is poor, the trend is you go to A/Injured platoon or Warrior platoon. 

Thanks for the MP, gents.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 May 2014)

Jayrickson said:
			
		

> I was referring to the focus of the PT at St Jean. It's a great deal of endurance. If your legs are weak or cardio is poor, the trend is you go to A/Injured platoon or Warrior platoon.



I know all about the *cough* Warrior *cough* platoon/coy/Regiment whatever size it is now;  I was an instructor at CFLRS in '06-'07 when it came into existence.  

I also know about the FORCE test, and the others I mention, from doing them myself.   

Having done the FORCE, I personally wouldn't call it a great deal of endurance.  The march from Hershy North/South OP to the hardshack at DDT1 back in '98 was a bit of an endurance challenge; I was carrying my and one of my students rucks.  It was about 15 miles/km or something like that. :2c: 

If the FORCE is a challenge to pass, you've got some work to do.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 May 2014)

I think you two are agreeing on the same thing.  Jayrickson also said the FORCE test was easy.  He said that for PT _in general_, one should be a good runner/have good cardio.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 May 2014)

My bad


----------

